# Mtnl 3G unlimited* crap



## paroh (Jun 15, 2009)

Mtnl 3G unlimited* crap

Free Data Usage Unlimited* (But with *crap)

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/8226/mtnl3g.jpg


*with 10GB data download per month , fair usage cap (I think they should use crap instead of cap)


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 15, 2009)

lower the size of the image please


----------



## NahSoR (Jun 15, 2009)

well, hopefully the rates and packages will get better.

Eitherways right now it doesnt matter to me coz it still hasnt come to bangalore


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jul 13, 2009)

mtnl itself is crap

i don't know why they call it unlimited when they providing 10GB ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 13, 2009)

WHAT?? 10GB for Rs. 300 @ 3.1MBPS speeds. Isn't that good?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 13, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Read that carefully.
300 bucks is up front.
For UL it's 2500 rs per month.(i.e 2500 per 10GB)


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol, do u even think it'll give REAL 3G speeds? lol @ the offer and company.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 14, 2009)

NOw that's CRAP!


----------



## awww (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: what you like*



> What may seem unlikely on the rack of the wedding gowns may be stunning on you.



hmm...really?
but im a man


----------



## Hok (Dec 2, 2009)

I just hope BSNL doesn't follow this crap/cap, otherwise I'll have to throw my sim card.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 2, 2009)

BSNL gives 3g unlimited internet at 3000 per month. Don't know if it has fair usage policy or cap.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2010)

man..MTNL/BSNL needed hoarded profits.....according to me , even the Rs.250 / month desktop connection(wired) should be fixed at 512 kbps or whatever but sud give us unlimited speed...or like in some other(west) countires give us 2 MBPS sppeds and as soon as we cross the "limit" speeds should be reduced but no extra charge....How much profit does BSNL want anyway?


----------

